# The sense of humour of a poodle



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I've read about the poodle sense of humour, and their joy to be alive... They sound absolutely delightful. How have your poodles displayed the sense of humour I've been hearing about?


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

It's clear to us that Theo has a sense of humor and a sense of drama and timing. For example when he is feeling happy he will crouch down when he sees my DH or me after a short time away. We can clearly see him and as we approach he tenses and then springs up at us. He gets such a kick out of himself when he does this. He does this with Sophie and Maggie, two of his friends, when he is especially happy to see them. Maggie joins him when he crouches at her. She gets into position and they slowly stalk each other until... Boing!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy doesn't eat some of his treats right away. He takes it near his bed or to the nearest person and he dances around the treat, play bows, wagging his tail like crazy, and paws at the treat. He also flings his head all around and acts like a goofball. I believe poodles naturally look happy cause they prance when they walk and bounce around. He enjoys greeting everyone at the dog park with a nose bump, and by rubbing all over the person's leg. A guy at the park told me "I always thought poodles were reserved and shy, but after seeing your poodle I realize that isn't the case, he is one happy dog!" Many other people have told me "Your dog is so happy! He's enjoying life!" It doesn't take much to make him happy, that's for sure!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Today Madonna, my new 2 year old got the zoomies outside and after making a couple of laps around the yard she leaped over a split rail fence that separates my back shade garden from the lawn. It was a most beautiful leap over a 3-4 foot fence..lol I dont know if she intended to do it or didnt realize it was there until she got up on it..but she looked gloriously happy going over it


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Every time I walk Huxley down the road people will comment "What a HAPPY dog!" He prances (of course he prances - he's a POODLE!!) lol but he also has his head up high but does this little head nod to each person we pass like he's saying "and good day to YOU sir" 

Poodles are so smart they are really on a different level mentally than any dog I've had (which has been shelties, a great dane and a yorkie). When I bought this fancy dog "puzzle" for Huxley and was so excited for him to try it out I sat down to show it to him and he pretended to be paying attention and listening and when I told him to do the 1st step he did it and then stopped and looked at me and then I had him do the next step and he did it and stopped and looked up at me. Then I had to run to get the phone and out of the corner of my eye I see him complete the next 4 steps of the puzzle to get all the food out and then PUT THE PIECES BACK so it looked like he hadn't done anything!!! I got a little freaked out by that just because not only was he so smart he figured out the puzzle, he actually HUMORED me by listening to my little explanation, played along by doing the single steps when he knew all along how to do it (although he'd never seen it before) and then COVERED HIS TRACKS!! 

Watching Huxley with my kids is FANTASTIC too. My 5 year old was sitting on the floor the other day and Hux came in and sat right next to him (they're almost the exact same height when sitting) and sort of shoulder bumped him. And my son smiled and shoulder bumped him back (both are staring straight ahead mind you) and that starts the game of copy-cat - Huxley will put his paw on my son's hand and my son will do the same and then it's the human's turn and he'll put his nose on Huxley's ear and Hux will do the same to my son....it's so cute and no one taught them to do it and Huxley wasn't "trained" to play (in fact they never make a sound) it's just this special little game the 2 of them have and neither of them do it with anyone else.

My 3 yr old was asked how many brothers he had the other day and he said "3!" and named his 2 human brothers AND HUXLEY 

All dogs are wonderful but there's a special place in my heart for poodles! Huxley is the smartest, most lovingly gentle dog I've met and I can't see our family EVER being without a poodle!!


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! He sounds so scarily smart!

Wondering if a poodle is going to be an extreme culture shock after having a Dane :aetsch:


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Brittany May said:


> Wow! He sounds so scarily smart!
> 
> Wondering if a poodle is going to be an extreme culture shock after having a Dane :aetsch:


It definitely was for me! Don't get me wrong, I LOVED my dane and he was so sweet and we did a bunch of obedience classes and everything and he learned all the cues and to sit, come, stay, etc. But poodles understand things on a MUCH deeper level! I was NOT prepared for that even though I'd heard how smart they were. It's almost like having another human in the house. Actually, there have been a couple times I'm 100% sure Huxley understood what I was saying way more than my 18 month old son! LOL


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*You're going to get some great stories...*

Here's one...

Alex (gone from us for over a year now) and I were walking up a trail that led to a beach on the lake.
Geese were on the beach, and they saw Alex, and started to mosey on down to the water.
Alex saw the geese. He took one VERY quick look up at me (I didn't react quickly enough), and took off at top speed for the geese. He'd gamed me, of course.
But the geese just waded out into the water, as you'd expect.
Alex, full-tilt boogie, ran out into the water (he'd never experienced deep water before). Pretty soon, he realized his predicament. He looked back to me on the beach with this panicked look on his face, and I started to kick my shoes off to help him. Of course, he figured it out, and simply swam back to shore.
Clearly, he thought he could just outrun those geese on top of the water!
When he got back, he shook and jumped around ran in circles laughing at himself. That was the funniest thing he'd ever seen. Even a serious dog like Alex can really laugh. AT THEMSELVES, even!
(He never went in the water again!)

I still miss that funny old dog.


----------

